# need some help:smell gas from inside my car



## cksilvia95 (Nov 18, 2005)

hey i own a 95 240 and for some reason i can smell gas when im in the car and i dont know where its coming from.my bro parked by my car and said he could smell it. do yall think yall might know why its doing that? any suggestions would help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the fuel hoses in the engine compartment for leaks while the motor is running; look for leakes around the fuel injectors.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Injector o-rings are a common leak.


----------



## darkminds (Nov 30, 2005)

do you have a wideband? how rich is it running? is your exhuast manifold glowing?any change in the cars performance/behavior?


----------



## cksilvia95 (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah i fixed it . there was a tiny hole in one of the fuel lines and it was spraying out some gas. and the smell is gone now


----------

